# Plex in a jail video issues



## BlueNGray (Aug 1, 2019)

Environment:
FreeBSD 12.0 RELEASE
Plex Media Server (Plexpass) version 1.16.2.1297

I recently moved my Plex Media Server into a jail, hoping to resolve some permissions issues (which may still be an issue, but I've got to get the jail incarnation fully functional first).

After a bit of a learning curve relating to properly setting up the jail, I managed to get the server visible from the web interface. I've transferred a bunch of media into the jail-visible filesystem. Music and Photos are accessible, but any kind of video (Movies, Other_videos, and Live TV) will not play.

Suggestions? I'll capture/attach log files once I know what would be likely to generate the most helpful messages.

UPDATE: The problem described above occurs when I attempt to view videos via Firefox on Windows 10 or Linux desktop. I logged in via the Plex App on Android and was able to access the video files I had in Movies and Other_videos, but still no joy on Live TV. Thinking it might have something to do with the web app, I tried going through the apps on my Roku TV and Tivo. Didn't work there, either.

UPDATE #2: I found a discussion of a similar problem in an old Plex Forum post. It said to set `Settings -> Network -> List of IP addresses and networks that are allowed without auth` to include the subnet/netmask the server is connected to. Once I did this, videos seem to be working.


----------

